
Offline Storage Recommendations for Progressive Web Apps - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/dev-channel/offline-storage-for-progressive-web-apps-70d52695513c
======
bikamonki
It is not file cache or local storage the main obstacles for the wide adoption
of PWAs, it is the restriction to easily access phone features. Even something
as trivial as "take picture + upload" or "get gps data" is currently a pain.
Browser and OS vendors argue these restrictions are necessary for user
protection yet a gazillion native apps are installed w/out users having the
least interest in double-checking what permissions are given to these apps. A
gazillion apps, checked and approved by app stores, are already doing whatever
the f* they want with user data.

